# Preppers are Selfish?



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

A great response to an idiotic article about Doomsday Preppers written by an Emergency Manager: http://www.wnd.com/2012/12/are-preppers-responsible-for-the-unprepared/


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

This lady infuriates me. She arrogantly assumes that none of us contribute to society before or after a disaster. She has no idea. And in the typical PC-speak she thinks everything should be equal for everyone at all times. I think most of us do plan some of our preps to help others to some degree. But like the article said, we used OUR money and OUR time and OUR brain to buy and learn preparedness. While some people refuse to stock even a week of food and water in their homes.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

What a misinformed snot she appears to be!


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks for sharing that article, Wagvan. Very thought provoking.

B


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

There's always one in the crowd somewhere... good heavens what a pain...


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

She needs to go read, "The Little Red Hen."


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Some of the people shown on those "shows" are really no more than hoarders. They waste a lot of resources. Yes they bought and payed for them but wasting resources is bad....James


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

I love "The Little Red Hen"! It was always one of my favorite books! The author must have been a . Definitely not a communist or socialist.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I contacted both her and her employer and let them know that I was appalled that:

1. Instead of dealing with the significant problem of the unprepared and the massive need for emergency management to assist them, she was focusing on people who were prepared that intended to not need the services of emergency management. Basically that she was focusing outside her jurisdiction.

2. That she had misidentified who the selfish were. She somehow missed the selfishness of all those who were currently choosing to not prepare and who planned to rely on government services or anyone else to save and provide for them in the event of an emergency. Instead she focused on those who chose not to be competing for government resources in the event of a problem, and labeled them selfish for legally purchasing and gathering the supplies to enable them to do so.

3. Her vague wording regarding the identification and distribution of community resources did not address determining who owned those resources and whether they had plans for them or agreed to having them distributed to the community at large. She seemed to be elevating community needs above those of the individuals or families that make up the community.

4. That she teaches emergency management classes. I am horrified that her ill conceived mindset is being passed on to others.

I didn't ask them to fire her or anything stupid like that (like people did with the idiot woman who thought it would be funny to desecrate the soldiers' monument). I did encourage them to send her to classes to better educate her about the selfishness of the constituents under her jurisdiction - in other words, to limit her professional focus to the unprepared, who need her help. She is entitled to her own, private opinion, no matter how wrong it is.

I am also going to have a chat with my local Emergency Management personel to see where they are regarding this philosophy. If they share her views, I'd rather know that now than later.


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

She should also read "The Ant and the Grasshopper". That's always been a great story about someone who absolutely refused to prepare.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

This writer has never apparently been on this site and others where....the folks not only share their prepper skills and ideas in print, they offer encouragement, take time to help newcomers to the idea and have created a community where this is commonly done and accepted. We all have been prepping to varying degrees but no one here is secretive. They share their knowledge willingly to help others do the same. On HT, you will find plans for cabins, gardens, food rooms/storage areas, green houses, garden plans, how to build or make a myriad of projects most useful for prepping. Some folks have posted pictures of their shelf configurations making the best use of small spaces, you can learn all about composting, building, food gathering and about utilizing wood. There is the preservation section with detailed canning and food preservation information. The help this woman says the preppers owe the main populace is right in front of them. They have to choose whether to utilize the vast information at their fingertips on the computers they already own! We live on an island where folks keep their pantries stocked up. The natural resources are wonderful, seafood, wild edibles and lots of fruit trees. 

Instead of concentrating on whose job it is to take care of people that do not prep, that writer should do an article on the importance of those people to change and learn to prep. The willingness to share information is widespread and knowledge is all over the web. For anyone who wants to learn about prepping, it is easy to find. Preppers are actually VERY GENEROUS AND SELF SACRIFICING! They have worked hard to put away their stores and it is hard work that requires this. They go without to do it and that says alot about them! I know of an elderly man in a wheelchair who is being helped by another islander with shopping, my sons split his wood for free. Would something happen we would make sure he is taken care of. Here people share their fruit and other things they have in abundance!


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

1. I have to have it before I can share it.

2. Since I can manage my own supplies, I get to choose who to share it with. It will be family first, friends second. After all, why should I give to strangers BEFORE I give to friends and family? 

Not gonna happen.

This lady deals with emergencies as a way of life, and she can distribute the supplies she controls. I will do the same with what I control. If there is a difference I fail to see it!


----------



## Farmer Willy (Aug 7, 2005)

It's the same kind of thinking that makes sure every kid gets a trophy, that there can't be any consequences for actions, that everyone has to have the same outcome. Makes me wanna puke. 

Did you know you can make a really tasty stew out of little red hens, ants and grasshoppers?


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

Molehill > mountain. :shrug: I think it's a silly thing for preppers to get so hot and bothered about one person's opinion.

This part (from that article) is true though:

_"...... emergency managers ....... job includes making sure communities have a disaster plan that everyone understands, that identifies where resources are..â¦â_

It's true. Every community should have a disaster plan and everyone within a properly functioning and cohesive community will be fully familiar with the community disaster plan and resources. That includes all youth and children being familiar with it too.

.

​


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

naturelover said:


> Molehill > mountain. :shrug: I think it's a silly thing for preppers to get so hot and bothered about one person's opinion.
> 
> 
> .
> ...


Really? This the kind of mindset that indicates that once the feces hits the oscilating devise she will have no qualms against confiscating preps from those who did chose to prepare.


----------



## strawberrygirl (Feb 11, 2009)

Mom_of_Four said:


> This lady infuriates me. She arrogantly assumes that none of us contribute to society before or after a disaster. She has no idea. And in the typical PC-speak she thinks *everything should be equal for everyone at all times.* I think most of us do plan some of our preps to help others to some degree. But like the article said, we used OUR money and OUR time and OUR brain to buy and learn preparedness. While some people refuse to stock even a week of food and water in their homes.


Isn't it great? :grit: We work our tails off to make sure that our families are taken care of if the shtf, and we are supposed to just hand everything over. After all they had no idea that THEY were supposed be prepared because SOMEBODY is supposed to be there to take care of them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Well based upon the definition of "selfish" I am not.

I do not prep just for me, BUT if I lived alone, and only prepped for myself (one person) I do not see that as selfish.
I see that as preparing for a disaster, and by being prepared, I am one less person emergency personal / disaster relief personal do not have to feed, clothe, shelter, or give water too.
That is one more adult, or two more children that can be taken care of because I am not 'in the system' because I am prepared.

UNFORTUNATELY that looks and sounds WAY TO MUCH like common sense. We'll have none of that!:nono:

If you prep and don't want to share, you are selfish.
If you prep and plan to share, you are a fool.

You can't win.
Just do it.


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

naturelover said:


> _"...... emergency managers ....... job includes making sure communities have a disaster plan that everyone understands, that identifies where resources are..â¦â_
> 
> It's true. Every community should have a disaster plan and everyone within a properly functioning and cohesive community will be fully familiar with the community disaster plan and *community* resources. That includes all youth and children being familiar with it too.
> ​


There, I fixed it for you. Community resources, not personal resources.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

tinknal said:


> Really? This the kind of mindset that indicates that once the feces hits the oscilating devise she will have no qualms against confiscating preps from those who did chose to prepare.


So what? That is most likely true, but what's new about that? Although I didn't see any statement from her that she's prepared to confiscate other people's personal resources for herself or to share with others. Did she say that? All I see there is somebody expressing a personal opinion about what she thinks is selfish.

That's not the point though. I just can't see the point of giving in to angst and frustration because there are other people who want to take my "stuff" away or who think I should make all my "stuff" freely accessible to everyone else. There's givers, takers, and keepers, it's human nature. The world is full of people like that, it has always been the way of the world. There's nothing new about it, that why I said it's making a mountain out of a molehill. It's old news and it's something that any sensible prepper should already be anticipating and be prepared for. 

Put your stuff away out of sight and keep your mouth shut about it and *don't expect other people to not want to take it away from you* if they find out about it.

Let me say that one more time in bigger, bolder letters.

*Don't expect other people to not want to take your "stuff" away from you.*


.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

I read both of her posts, and the resulting articles, and the comments on all of the aforementioned writings and I have come to the conclusion that she hates us because we are more effective at convincing our friends, families, and (most importantly) churches to prepare than she has been or ever will be.

We are _better_ at her job than she is, and _live by_ what she teaches more than she does, and she just can't _stand_ that.

She admits that she doesn't even have her own 72-hour kit, but leaves that up to her workplace. That, right there, lets you know exactly the kind of person she is, weather she realizes it or not (and she doesn't.)

And the worst part? She doesn't even understand this about herself; instead, she feels in necessary to call us _selfish_ for not "sharing" what we've "hoarded" with others . . . which in reality is really _her_.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

If everyone suddenly saw the light and stocked up on food and supplies for their family, she'd be out of a job...


----------



## notbutanapron (Jun 30, 2011)

One time recently, a giant flood swept through my town. Everything went under. I had food, water and shelter. I took in three people for three months and we all survived.

So boo on this lady.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

She admitted she was wrong:

http://www.emergencymgmt.com/emergency-blogs/campus/doomsday-preppers-emergency-management-120612.html


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Sparkie said:


> She admitted she was wrong:
> 
> http://www.emergencymgmt.com/emergency-blogs/campus/doomsday-preppers-emergency-management-120612.html


Her actual apology is here -- and it isn't much of one.

This is her fourth paragraph:



> And even though I was targeting only those extreme preppers, the whole âprepperâ community came unglued and there was a firestorm of impassioned comments. Much more, quite honestly, than I expected. Silly me.


Apology? Yeah, um, _no._ "I'm sorry if you were offended isn't an apology.

I stand by what I said before -- we're more prepared than she is, in essences, _better_ than her at her own job, and she just can't get passed that.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Well the closest thing to a disaster we've been through was 11 days without power in the 98 ice storm. Took the local police 9 days to drive up (late at night just for fun) to see if we were OK. They had a few thousand soldiers to help too. I think I need to prep at least a little. I skip some of the fun things in life to make sure I have preps, so if others spend thier money on sunny vacations or luxury cars and don't prep at all..... yeah I am going to be a little ticked if someone tries to share that with those too selfish to set aside a little for themselves in a time of crisis.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

naturelover said:


> Molehill > mountain. :shrug: I think it's a silly thing for preppers to get so hot and bothered about one person's opinion.


The problem is, she's potentially *teaching* it to others. She's entitled to her opinion all day long, but in her position as an Emergency Manager, she should be very careful about injecting her opinion.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I was very impressed that nearly 100% of the comments following her article were well-written, with NO name-calling or other venom.


----------



## Sparkie (Aug 16, 2012)

Narshalla said:


> Her actual apology is here -- and it isn't much of one.
> 
> This is her fourth paragraph:
> 
> ...


I never said she apologized, I said she admitted she was wrong, with the title at the top of the page I linked.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

They are brainwashing out children even now. 2wks ago we stayed home from church because the kids were passing around a minor illness. After breakfast we turned on the TV and let them watch cartoons. One was a character/moral based cartoon w/car characters.

The local car shop was out of tires and everyone was getting flat tires, and they had to wait almost a week before the shop was scheduled to get new tires in. One car remembered that he had bought a buy one get one tire special a while back, so he limped home and put on his new tires. He snuck around at night driving all over the countryside enjoying his tires. When one night a friend discovered him, he raced home and tried to hide the fact that he had new tires. But was ousted and a whole hord of zombie cars (his friends who needed new tires) showed up at his garage door chanting and begging him to share his new tires with them. It went on that the old 'sage' car showed up and talked sense into the car about how selfish he was to hide those cars, and that it was unfair to be enjoying his new tires when everyone else was limping around on flat tires.
I don't know how the story ended because we quickly turned the program off and talked to the kid about how everyone else had the same opportunity to buy a bogo tire deal, and they didn't do it, or wasted their new pair before they needed them and didn't save them back for an emergency, and how it was their fault that they didn't have tires.

Dh and I looked at each other in shock, on how having extra while others were in need was bad and selfish, and it made us scared about those little ones who are receiving the brainwashing, and were to grow up to be the next generation.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I doubt you could find a more illustrative example of the marxist "commune" mindset, so prevalent among our elites. I have no doubt that in her capacity as an Emergency Manager she would have no qualms about confiscating whatever she deemed necessary for the common good.

A little investigation would most likely find the average "Community Emergency Plan" is little more than asking the government for help. When help doesn't come (see storms Sandy, Katrina), their unspoken Plan B is to commandeer whatever they can find. The only answer I have for that is a group defense of mutual properties. Have your plans in place before you need them.


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

Mommathea--excellent example, thank you for your story.

My two older sons, decided to start their own prepper web site forum. Now, I've never called myself a prepper, I just can food, dry food, freeze food, stock up when things are good prices, be prepared like a good eagle scout, that kind of thing, for my whole life, and the example I set.
I was thrilled that they thought this prepper site was 'cool', that they take care of themselves and be prepared.

They invited their friends to join. The whole site forum came to a stand still as one of them decided he would bug out given any SHTF scenario. When I asked him what he planned to do, he said he'd keep moving around and getting supplies along the way. I asked him where he would get his supplies from along the way. I'm sure he meant, take from others. The conversation stopped, he felt the question I asked was too confrontational. He absolutely believes that moving around, from place to place, pillaging from others, is the way to go. Sad but true. Pillaging is stealing/robbing.

When good becomes bad, like preppers being selfish, ideas are twisted. It's never going to be good or moral for people that are lazy and unprepared to steal from those that are prepared. EVER


----------



## KimTN (Jan 16, 2007)

I've run into a few like that. I always ask them how long they think they will be able to survive. A lot of people have military back grounds. The Vietnam vets can still put up a good fight, not to mention the desert storm guys. I'm guessing that the looters will be viewed as criminals by communities and will probably be dealt with as in days of old. They may find themselves hanging from lamp posts. The military guys have most of their defense figured out, and one shouldn't be surprised if they step on a home made land mine or other booby trap. I certainly would not go sneaking around someone's place. I know what my group has in store for these "wanderers". I get the impression that these types of people think that preppers are just sitting around and easy targets. I think they are going to get a big surprise.


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

Sparkie said:


> I never said she apologized, I said she admitted she was wrong, with the title at the top of the page I linked.


I know you weren't calling it an apology, but _she_ was, which is what I was responding to.


----------



## Country Wench (Mar 21, 2012)

I originally read this blog article due to it being mentioned in one of the LinkedIn groups I belong to. Then it was again listed in another of my LinkedIn groups..... this is what I wrote up to the 2nd posting:

_*This is the response I originally posted in the Group : Emergency Manager's Weekly Report when the link for her blog article was posted. I have also read her follow-ups and I hope she has a little more understanding of why she received such major blow-back from the prepper community. I still stand by what I posted originally : 

"I'm sorry - not to disparage Ms McEwen - but while it may be a good assessment of a for-profit, sensationalized, (non) reality television show designed for ratings - I feel it is insulting to those who actually take FEMA's advice to heart. 
I have to question such seemingly harsh judgement being rendered on those who want to take care of their families and neighbors. Why discourage people who prefer to spend their hard-earned money on items and supplies that (in the event of an emergency) might make them less of drain on the government ?" *_

I read her follow-ups - but have to agree that her apology was no apology, but more of a desperate attempt to deflect the ire of the masses who responded. Perhaps she learned something - we can hope at least. I did find it heartening that many of the emergency managers and disaster professionals either disagreed with her totally or made mention that folks who prepare should be encouraged in any way possible. This included a Red Cross person, a planner in DHS, an LEO instructor and others.....


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

On a very basic level, I figure that any preps I can make to reduce my family's need for resources from disaster-management crews like FEMA and Red Cross are going to free up resources for everybody else. That's not selfish. If we can take care of ourselves, we're doing everyone else a favor by staying out of their way.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

We had three weeks on the island, a few years back with no way off. Our boat was not operable and the ferry plus the barge was down. This is very unusual for around here. The only people who were using their boats as most do not live here, were some we did not know then. So we opted to do with what we had. Surprisingly very easy and the boys thought it was fun! The best part of it they told me was making juice out of my berries.... We did not do without and were all eating quite well with my canned goods and such. The lesson was not that three weeks was no problem but that we could have gone much longer! I would have run out of a few things but nothing we could not do without. 

It is not about how long you can go without shopping but could you live long term without having to at all? It might mean changing your diet a bit but where I am we could. If you are not where you can, than prepping has a time limit. Yes, you can have folks try to take what you have but here would be hard to get to by boat and our retired military commander manager, well he is packing and I would bet he would guard the docks and chain the entrance to boot. No one is coming here if he can help it and he has plenty of guys here to help. 

The post linked article refers to preppers having some responsibility in helping the masses and no matter how much you have prepped, add a family of even 6 to your household and see how that effects things? It is totally about educating all people everywhere to make sure they have food in their pantry and canning is by the way coming back with a vengeance. You used to find free canning jars all over the CL here, not any more! 

I would help someone in need here but I would stay where I am! The resources I can live on are renewable. Not so in all areas, sadly in Cities folks would be hard hit with no stores or destination in mind to gather out of the city. I saw that show called Revolution....mmmmm People began killing each other for food in the beginning then they formed a militia. The show itself is all for entertainment but there are some valid points here and there. Do I believe that folks would kill for food??? Well I read a story on another site where a Middle Eastern Man describes being in an occupied city. He described guns being necessary but the ability to use one even more so. His description of what to save of value to trade for what you want? Well he said small bits of jewelry like wedding rings, bracelets and necklaces...gifts you might give a wife would not draw attention but gold coins would! He said that a man in the town had gold coins. He traded one for supplies. The men he traded with, followed him back to his home and killed his entire family to take the rest! I never gave much thought to putting gold aside but know a lot of people do. He suggested people think in terms of safety.... And what he ate...gave me pause....a soup made of wild vegetation, any scrap of meat and always Nettle leaves...... He mentioned prepping or putting aside food should be in a concealed area because it would be stolen if anyone knew. He had not prepped in any way and nearly died. It was not a matter of sharing there, you literally could not share or the military would come and take all the food you had! Sometimes hearing this type of story makes you think about what it might be like...I would rather have some preparations in place and not depend on others.... The best way to help others is to educate them unless like the other post where they saved some folks in a flood...that was wonderful!


----------



## PrairieBelle22 (Nov 17, 2006)

romysbaskets said:


> It was not a matter of sharing there, you literally could not share or the military would come and take all the food you had! Sometimes hearing this type of story makes you think about what it might be like...


Chilling story, but I fear that is how it would be. Our supplies will have to remain a secret for our own safety. 

Belle


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Right after she gets her free contraceptives from Sandra the S-UT, she can call Obozo and complain about me on her free Obozophone. Or maybe I'll get on my Ham Radio and call Obozo for her since her Obozophone probably won't be working. NOT!!!


----------



## unregistered5595 (Mar 3, 2003)

On a lighter note:
Preppers are not SHELLFISH!

Here is a google search listing:


> *Doomsday Preppers are Socially Selfish*
> 
> www.emergencymgmt.com/.../Doomsday-*Preppers*-Emergency-Man...
> Nov 29, 2012 â There are those who think the Doomsday _Preppers_ is an extreme model *...* _*I am not shellfish*_, what is selfish is people like you who can afford to *...*


Just to be clear--Preppers are Not shellfish!


----------



## wagvan (Jan 29, 2011)

I dunno, about once a month my kids and hubby tell me that I am a crab!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

No comment - my wife is beyond that problem - thankfully.


----------



## Mrs.Swirtz (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't mind sharing with somebody that I feel has been trying and just needs a little help , but I won't share with those that haven't been trying to help themselves and feel as though you owe them. Had a "friend" a few years back who lost her job. She only had crackers and a few cans of soup in her pantry. She came to visit and saw my canned goods and was just going to help herself like she was entitled to them. Oh, I'll just take one each of each of these jellies and some soup and canned moose and salmon. Uhh...no, you won't. This woman spent all her $ going out to eat every day, got minicures and pedicures every week or two and shopped all the time recreationally. Not my problem that she wasn't prepared it was hers. Way old enough to know better. Has a good 25 years on myself. Did I mention she drove her 5.3 liter truck 3 hours through the mountains to come clean out my pantry. On the other hand I have a young friend who lives in town who's wife up and left him with a ton of bills who works very hard and is just trying his best to get along. He preps the best he can and is very frugal. He doesn't ask and can rarely come to visit but I always give him a few jars of homemade goodies when I see him. Really brightens his day and helps him out. I'm staying at his place now and he is returning the favor by letting me stay for a month while I wait to give birth. Fair trade I would say.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Ha! Anyone who saves money instead of spending it before next payday is selfish. If they have anything left, they need to donate it (preferably to me). Why have it sit in the bank in case you need it later when someone else is willing to spend it now? :smack


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

campfiregirl said:


> Ha! Anyone who saves money instead of spending it before next payday is selfish. If they have anything left, they need to donate it (preferably to me). Why have it sit in the bank in case you need it later when someone else is willing to spend it now? :smack


Respectfully, that's just plain nonsense.

The need to donate it to _me,_ not you!


----------

